# max temp for RCS and Blueberries?



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Just put a bunch of RCS and blueberries in a guppy/swordtail fry tank. I'm keeping the temp high for the fry as recommended, but worry that it may be too high for the shrimp. What's the max temp that these guys would be comfortable with? I'd like to try a healthy equilibrium. 

Cheers!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Id say 79-80 max on the high end ......my Cherry shrimp are quit happy at 75-79
which is about the ideal temps for your fry as well, as I have read


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep mine at 76.5, and they're breeding like rabbits without a feeding _or a tank change._


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

What temp do you currently have it at?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

My shrimp like it from 75-78


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Same. I have my cherries at around 76.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

i'm at 79-82 now... guppy fry recommended @ 82... i think i'll go a bit lower and find a healthy balance so there's no more shrimp cocktail. Gotta switch the heater... the thermostat doesn't appear to work very well it :/


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

also, am i missing anything essential to a shrimp setup (mineral rock, driftwood etc.?) I pic of the tank can be found here:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/33g-community-10g-fry-tanks-6560/


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep that (xmas?) moss growing. I don't see them going to want to breed with so many fish, but I haven't tried so I shouldn't say anything one way or another.


----------

